# Everyone at my previous store is on the chopping block.



## cashguru (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi all

I just heard from a friend that is still at Target that they just had a DTL visit. The DTL spent only 5 or 10 minutes on the floor and spending the rest of the time (several hours in an office). I guess she heard that the DTL told the STL to print out a copy of the current schedule and take a marker and mark everyone as red, yellow, or green. 

Red: Figure out how to get them out the door in 30-60 days if not *sooner.* These team members/leader are *NOT 99% on board* with all the changes that have happened or will happen soon.
Green: Make sure you do everything possible to keep these team members/leaders happy, including giving them as many hours as possible and the best shifts. These should be people that are *100% for all the changes*.
Yellow: Look at these team members/leaders a second time to make sure that they don't need to *immediately* be moved to the red list or can they be made to come on board with the changes and thus moved to the green list.
I think you are either on board or are not that very few people in the yellow list will be moved to the green list.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jan 29, 2019)

Yeah this is nothing new. Get on board pr leave by choice or not.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jan 29, 2019)

Or*


----------



## NKG (Jan 29, 2019)

Tl should be holding their teams accountable


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

I'm pretty sure that's protocol in all the stores right now.  Started a while back which caused some ETLs and TLs who aren't sadistic to quit as they found forcing people out with such means unsavory and unprofessional (abnormal, sickening, degrading, etc.).

I'm aware they are now going full throttle, no brake or consideration for legal implications. 

Quite simply, the Districts seem to suddenly think Target Corporate litigators ate Teflon for breakfast.  They're wrong.  

Those of you with cut hours take careful note of WHO is in the schedule you should have been in.  Those noticing weird Guest behavior ...(price tag changes, unusual questions, etc.), document everything in your daytimer until your arm is ready to fall off.  AND those with cut hours...get your buns to the unemployment office as you DO qualify for benefits while maintaining "employment' with Target.

Don't let them get away with this [again].  This isn't the first time they've done this but it IS on the GRANDEST scale ever. 

They don't WANT anyone left that has ANY trouble adapting, PERIOD. 

OP isn't exaggerating and I've nothing to gain or lose by confirming.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 29, 2019)

You are always on the chopping block. Welcome to Target!


----------



## fun at target (Jan 29, 2019)

Well that explains the quick attitude change in attitude at my store.
My ETL and STL who are normally sort of jerks to me all of a sudden are being overly nice to me and are like encouraging me to make decisions and all of the sudden i went from 18hrs to 30hr schedules while some tms are only getting 8hrs.
Im a  flow captain but i  dont think think im that important to the store


----------



## Bosch (Jan 29, 2019)

Kartman said:


> You are always on the chopping block. Welcome to Target!



No this is on a scale that we haven't seen before, they are straight up targeting people with the absolute blessings, before it was store by store and actually leader by leader, this is on a company wide scale.. 

Everyone document everything cause I have feeling there will be lawsuits over this.


----------



## Kartman (Jan 29, 2019)

Target doesn't use scales.


----------



## cashguru (Jan 29, 2019)

A quick update:

My friend just told me that she was coached for being deathly sick 1 day last week, despite having a doctors note and not having any call outs in recent memory. Used the swap shift board when her aunt died a few months back. She also said they are coaching for everything including, but not limited to taking a 31 minute lunch to only selling $999 worth of product when your goal was $1000. Everyone at the store is on edge and moral is worst she has ever seen it. She simply just wants this job for the insurance and to build up her 401K before her and her husband retire in a few years and is trying to hold on until that day comes.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 29, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> I'm pretty sure that's protocol in all the stores right now.  Started a while back which caused some ETLs and TLs who aren't sadistic to quit as they found forcing people out with such means unsavory and unprofessional (abnormal, sickening, degrading, etc.).
> 
> I'm aware they are now going full throttle, no brake or consideration for legal implications.
> 
> ...



Not at my store it's not. My leaders still give a shitton of hours to the planogram team and myself. Which is why the fixture room isn't overflowing with shit, why all the displays are up, and why the signing steel is consistently empty. My STL may have graduated from high school two years before I did, but she's smart and knows that we need to have a planogram team.

Apparently my DTL knows this too, hence why nothing's happened yet,.


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jan 29, 2019)

Targets gonna get lit up with labor board and eeoc


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Targets gonna get lit up with labor board and eeoc


Sadly it looks like it.  Walls not only have ears but they talk.  I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 29, 2019)

Guys when you show up for work, do your job. It’s not slave labor, if you don’t like it please find another suitable place for employment.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Not at my store it's not. My leaders still give a shitton of hours to the planogram team and myself. Which is why the fixture room isn't overflowing with shit, why all the displays are up, and why the signing steel is consistently empty. My STL may have graduated from high school two years before I did, but she's smart and knows that we need to have a planogram team.
> 
> Apparently my DTL knows this too, hence why nothing's happened yet,.


Are you at a super Target?  I'm trying to deduce the common denominator.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Guys when you show up for work, do your job. It’s not slave labor, if you don’t like it please find another suitable place for employment.


People that have worked for their store for DECADES don't care to be told "kiss it or kick it", @Humble TL .

I've only worked at the retail stores 4½ years and I'm not so thrilled with how I'm seeing those there MANY years longer than I be treated poorly. 

How can you defend it?  I mean, HOW?

BTW..."slave labor"?  I must have missed a post.   It only "akin" to what one might call modern day "endentured servant" in that one has committed their time but gets few hours.   They're hostage to Target as impossible to make commitment to another with unpredictable schedule....


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jan 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Guys when you show up for work, do your job. It’s not slave labor, if you don’t like it please find another suitable place for employment.


Not slave labor but the purging of team members


----------



## cashguru (Jan 29, 2019)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Targets gonna get lit up with labor board and eeoc


It is a good thing that Target is not unionized, as a union rep would up their but everyday.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

GlobalTL123 said:


> Not slave labor but the purging of team members


That's really what it is though I dance around it here in TBR lest I get snarked into the next pay period.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 29, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> I'm pretty sure that's protocol in all the stores right now.  Started a while back which caused some ETLs and TLs who aren't sadistic to quit as they found forcing people out with such means unsavory and unprofessional (abnormal, sickening, degrading, etc.).
> 
> I'm aware they are now going full throttle, no brake or consideration for legal implications.
> 
> ...



They also don't want people over a certain age or weight. Those actual words came out of my STLs mouth. Thats when I walked out


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

cashguru said:


> It is a good thing that Target is not unionized, as a union rep would up their but everyday.


They didn't NEED such representation before.  Target was never crappy as a Walmart with phony benefits, etc.  At least Wally world doesn't snarf people's hours out to newbies and tell their long term people there's no budget for hours.

BUT I'm seeing something rumbling though I TRIED very hard to ignore it.  I can't anymore as I've watched, with my OWN two eyes, in disbelief, as the Kool-Aid stirred.  

ETLs and TLs seemed to flip persona overnight.  TMs are all suspicious of each other.  

It's not normal...not even retail normal, imo.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> They also don't want people over a certain age or weight. Those actual words came out of my STLs mouth. Thats when I walked out


You're kidding!  Wow.  The STL was probably being dramatic but getting a point across.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

Kartman said:


> You are always on the chopping block. Welcome to Target!


Eh!  As in any job at all, @Kartman. 
One needs to work hard and not snooze.  

Typically companies don't plot and plan to get people to leave though.  At least not since unionized mid 1980s U.S. Steel.  Now THAT was a bloodbath. 

People too quickly forget what happened when tenured workers weren't wanted anymore because companies wanted younger, dumber, and cheaper.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jan 29, 2019)

cashguru said:


> a union rep would up their but everyday.


😁


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 29, 2019)

Target is not doing anything illegal or immoral. It’s a Corporation that provides jobs to thousands upon thousands of skilled and unskilled people. They have a right to implement policies that they feel are beneficial.


----------



## AmICrazy (Jan 29, 2019)

cashguru said:


> It is a good thing that Target is not unionized, as a union rep would up their but everyday.


The whole modernization thing would never fly with the union, as changing job duties and/or adding to them would require a new contract. Also, many union contracts including the one at my grocery store require the store to schedule part-time employees a minimum of 24 hours or more and scheduling is based on seniority, so newbies are supposed to get the least hours. At my store there are very few non-union employees and all department managers are under a union contract (if they chose to be, as state law doesn't require them to sign a union contract, but they miss out on many benefits if not). Lastly, the only person at my store that writes (coaching, CCA, and so on) anyone up is the store director.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Target is not doing anything illegal or immoral. It’s a Corporation that provides jobs to thousands upon thousands of skilled and unskilled people. They have a right to implement policies that they feel are beneficial.


They have these rights, yes.  Of course.  They also have the American WORKING CLASS GIVEN right and OBLIGATION as a PUBLICLY held company with 25+ employees to treat people with dignity and respect and honor anti discrimination statutes as well as ADA implications.  

They aren't a privately held MA & PA entity.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 29, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> They have these rights, yes.  Of course.  They also have the American WORKING CLASS GIVEN right and OBLIGATION as a PUBLICLY held company with 25+ employees to treat people with dignity and respect and honor anti discrimination statutes as well as ADA implications.
> 
> They aren't a privately held MA & PA entity.


.... and they are violating those obligations because they want employees to work harder? Or adapt to the changing retail/commerce landscape? Karen, like I said before there are plenty of other employers out there, some with stricter policies than Target. I don’t think Target deserves to be defamed like this on an anonymous website like this.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

Omg


Humble TL said:


> .... and they are violating those obligations because they want employees to work harder? Or adapt to the changing retail/commerce landscape? Karen, like I said before there are plenty of other employers out there, some with stricter policies than Target. I don’t think Target deserves to be defamed like this on an anonymous website like this.


!  

"DEFAMED"?  I don't think anyone here is defaming anyone.  I think people blow off steam, fuse ideas, get their feelings heard, get their lives validated.

DEFAME Target?  I checked and this is supposed to be for Target employees.  The public shouldn't be in here and if they are well, get something better to do.

I'm curious.  I heard the "Karen" thing somewhere.  Is that a Saturday night live character?


----------



## Planosss enraged (Jan 29, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> Omg
> 
> !
> 
> ...


Yeah , its  a SNL thing. Good luck , I am going to go puke now , for having participated in this thread.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Yeah , its  a SNL thing. Good luck , I am going to go puke now , for having participated in this thread.


Well, I you may want to consider an electrolyte replenishing solution such as Pedialyte, to assist in refurnishing that lost potassium and magnesium.

Oh!  And please don't puke in the store.  No morning CAs anymore.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 29, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> Target is not doing anything illegal or immoral. It’s a Corporation that provides jobs to thousands upon thousands of skilled and unskilled people. They have a right to implement policies that they feel are beneficial.


They are doing something immoral AND illegal. It is against the law to discriminate based on age. They are doing it AND they are getting away with it. They can implement any policy they want EXCEPT those that are against the law.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> They are doing something immoral AND illegal. It is against the law to discriminate based on age. They are doing it AND they are getting away with it. They can implement any policy they want EXCEPT those that are against the law.


They are quite sneaky about how they do it though.  Unfortunately for Target they're getting sloppy about it.  

I truly hate to see this happening as I LOVE Target.  I really do.   The people I've worked with are amazing.  The place is referred to so often as one's "happy place".  

I've ALWAYS proudly said who I work for.  Even in retirement, just at the store but it's MORE than "just at the store".  I've always been proud but the things I'm seeing are so difficult to swallow.

I started writing lists of names of co-workers down.  I went through this last week.  Several are deceased, no one said ANYTHING in their memory.  Some just vanished and I was told "he/she quit.  Got another job", when I know full well that's not true.  Others I pass like ships in the night and they tell me they have only 4 or 8 hours the whole week.  The stories kind of go on and on and I'D love to figure out HOW to stop it.

I don't want our Targets going to heck


----------



## EagleEye (Jan 29, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> They are doing something immoral AND illegal. It is against the law to discriminate based on age. They are doing it AND they are getting away with it. They can implement any policy they want EXCEPT those that are against the law.



Not seeing age discrimination where I'm at. We have the same thing going on where it's either get on board or get out, but it's mostly the younger TMs who don't want to do...anything really. The older, tenured TMs are the happiest and more highly regarded in my store.

Most of the stores I've been at, however, are ones with older TMs who don't want to change with the new rollouts. Nothing to do with age, everything to do with being stubborn.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

EagleEye said:


> Not seeing age discrimination where I'm at. We have the same thing going on where it's either get on board or get out, but it's mostly the younger TMs who don't want to do...anything really. The older, tenured TMs are the happiest and more highly regarded in my store.
> 
> Most of the stores I've been at, however, are ones with older TMs who don't want to change with the new rollouts. Nothing to do with age, everything to do with being stubborn.


I understand that, as well, @EagleEye , and agree to some extent.  The issue there is that the modernization doesn't work and those individuals are frustrated.  I know Target thinks "new mindset, get new minds" but has completely forgotten that with age comes much wisdom, trials, tribulations, successes, and failures and those seeds of knowledge CANNOT be replaced.  

Why not, instead, work as an actual TEAM to embrace the goals in an attempt to make them work?!?!  The $500 sell win lose play, whatever that thing was, was a big demoralizing factor (I found out that seasonals DID get it and when Target said "team members", they didn't excude TLs).

Instead of making people go to the unemployment office over hours or just go without adequate heat or food in order to nudge them out...WHY NOT make them part of the project?

Is it REALLY that hard? 

I'm not asking you, @EagleEye , I'm simply expounding on your post.  

What's happening is not moral OR legal but seems to me few realize that.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 29, 2019)

Oh!  How did I forget to touch on your point about younger workers, @EagleEye ?  I must be half asleep.

Not all are lazy and slothlike but very VERY unseasoned and just don't know how to posture or really take responsibility.   

Fresh out of college?  Know it alls.  They THINK they have a grasp but they really don't.  They will, in time, but Target is asking them for way too much way too fast.  One cannot be seasoned so quickly.  It's physiologically impossible (for most of the population).

High school?  This isn't their bread and butter or the end that makes the meet.  Who expects them to?  They're still kids!  

The older (in age) people I know are not being treated right.   There is NOTHING wrong with their performance and, trust me, I'm brutal on doing things by the book and in good time.  They are being "outed" and I saw 4 in the last two months amomg three stores that didn't want to leave but they were made miserable.  All were 12+ years with Target.


----------



## EagleEye (Jan 30, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> Oh!  How did I forget to touch on your point about younger workers, @EagleEye ?  I must be half asleep.
> 
> Not all are lazy and slothlike but very VERY unseasoned and just don't know how to posture or really take responsibility.
> 
> ...


Maybe your leader is bad at leading, then. Remember every store is different. We have multiple team members at 15+ years who are SLOWWWW but do their best to change and follow new guidelines and guess what...they're not going anywhere, not being forced out, not being outed.

I've worked, supported, or trained at 6 different stores in the past year. At none of them I saw this age discrimination that is being thrown about. I did see, however, younger people (from high school to college) deciding that hiding in a corner and going on their phone is OK, telling the leader that is coaching them "I don't care, keep coaching me, I'm not going to do what you're asking" is the right way to respond to a conversation that is meant to help them, and not understand simple requests like "follow up with your leader before you leave" or "know sales from yesterday in your department". It's easy, even for high school kids.

There may be something illegal happening in your store, but in my own (long time) experience, I don't see anything that is telling Target leaders to age discriminate.

Have you seen all of the training material available to team members now? Have you been a part of the training that was seemingly mandatory when we decided to move toward modernization? It was all very in depth and fun, and I would consider it the "team effort" you're looking for to embrace change.

I'm going to close my rant off with saying that I'm not discrediting anything of your own experience, it may be like that where you're located. I'm just offering another diverse perspective that just shows that there are good stores, districts, or groups even, where I can't find anything to support your claims.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Jan 30, 2019)

I think you raise great points, @EagleEye .  You strike me as quite intelligent and insightful.  And you're not ranting, you're simply responding.  I appreciate that 

I've not seen anyone told to age discriminate, what I've seen are long term people on a retirement income or living on deceased husband's SS income get their hours shaved to 4 per week when they need 20 to keep their Target benefit status.  Upon going to HR they are told to go to swap sheet.  Upon going to swap sheet they see a newbie gave up the hours that widow USED to have to yet another newbie.  All is in same ink and handwriting.  That went on for 3 weeks until widow finally left.

Coincidence?

On subject of training manuals given to new hires.  No.  I've not seen a single one.  I only know that I was given a total of 7 to train, 5 pre Christmas and 2 after the new year and every last one said they were hired as permanent and they DID get permanent people's hours.

As far as the "mandatory training toward modernization"?

I've been in stores for 4½ years and have never even HEARD of such training, not from anyone back at corporate OR anyone in my stores.  That's kind of a shocker to me.  

I never heard of any such thing.

I'm wondering, now...

Maybe I don't fit their "future" after all these years?

Wow


----------



## unknown (Jan 30, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> .... and they are violating those obligations because they want employees to work harder? Or adapt to the changing retail/commerce landscape? Karen, like I said before there are plenty of other employers out there, some with stricter policies than Target. I don’t think Target deserves to be defamed like this on an anonymous website like this.



Deserves? Lol. If I were to say employees deserve ... you'd be the first person to say nobody deserves anything.


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> Are you at a super Target?  I'm trying to deduce the common denominator.



Nope. A-volume pfresh


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jan 30, 2019)

Sounds like gossip to me. Focus on your current store, please.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jan 30, 2019)

A union rep would not help.  You can fire someone in a union for failure to perform or insubordination just as easy.  Only difference is that because wages are in the contract you no longer get merit raises and you have to promote the person who applies that has been there the longest.  (Which, by the way, usually means you are promoting the least qualified.)


----------



## OneArmedJesus (Jan 30, 2019)

"My store sucks, so that means the company is in trouble and sucks"

I swear this is the attitude of certain fcking people on this site. 

ASANTS all the way 

It's amazing how the stores that seem to be doing so well are often overlooked and not given any focus

But let's keeping focusing on the negative guys 🙄🙄🙄

Not every store has horrible leadership, just because you're store is in trouble, doesnt really mean shit, it shows that you're a incompetent leader or have incompetent leadership


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2019)

OneArmedJesus said:


> "My store sucks, so that means the company is in trouble and sucks"
> 
> I swear this is the attitude of certain fcking people on this site.
> 
> ...



Somehow the connection between "the company is hiring fresh out of college people" and "maybe that's why modernization isn't working" has gone over a lot of heads


----------



## GlobalTL123 (Jan 30, 2019)

The bottom line is Target is changing into a new company. You either accept those changes or leave. Some old timers cannot accept it. The problem with new hires is some have a horrible work ethic and will not do all these tasks for min. wage. The changes to Target have been rolled out poorly. Some stores have the ability to make due and most cannot. Too many variables involved whether it's bad training, leaders, employees. Personally, I have witnessed illegal and immoral actions by management to team members in order to "achieve" at modernization. IMO, I think there are enough stores failing at modernization and heads are rolling at all levels of Target. Every man for himself is our new mantra.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 30, 2019)

Spot weeding out people of a certain age does not mean these people have worked for decades at this company. They just happen to be 50+. years old. They can still multi task, use sound reasoning skills, and have excellent service skills. Even in the hiring process, we were told to look for a "certain type" and that had nothing to do with hair color. I have said more than once that this company needed to reinvent itself to stay relevant. People shop differently and its either adapt or disappear. A great deal of modernization makes good sense. My issue with spot is how they choose to rollout a major change not only in process but also structure. To completely change everything, and in my district, start at 4th quarter was plain stupidity. Such a shift needed to be rolled out strategically and methodically. You give people a chance to adapt. If they don't, they need to promote to guest. But in this process you do not resort to illegal and immoral ways to make them "disappear".  I have a feeling (and I could be wrong, I often am) that the next couple of months are going to brutal in "reshaping" their workforce. Spot wants worker bees now. Able to follow commands, with a never quit ethic. They need to be available to work all shifts and any day.The focus of filling pipelines with talent is going to slow to a crawl. You will no longer have the need for a bunch of TLs. Of course not every store is following this strategy in the same way, but the end result will be the same. There are Leaders that will have the backbone to honestly tell their teams the direction of the company and what is going to be expected and then give them a chance to rise to the occasion. But sadly those leaders are few and far between. It is a dog eat dog workplace (yep a pun) If you are perfectly okay with what you see going on, that is your right. But regardless of the rose colored glasses you wear, this crap is happening, it is illegal and it is immoral. It will continue to happen as long as this company can get away with it.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 30, 2019)

EagleEye said:


> Maybe your leader is bad at leading, then. Remember every store is different. We have multiple team members at 15+ years who are SLOWWWW but do their best to change and follow new guidelines and guess what...they're not going anywhere, not being forced out, not being outed.
> 
> I've worked, supported, or trained at 6 different stores in the past year. At none of them I saw this age discrimination that is being thrown about. I did see, however, younger people (from high school to college) deciding that hiding in a corner and going on their phone is OK, telling the leader that is coaching them "I don't care, keep coaching me, I'm not going to do what you're asking" is the right way to respond to a conversation that is meant to help them, and not understand simple requests like "follow up with your leader before you leave" or "know sales from yesterday in your department". It's easy, even for high school kids.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your perspective. There are good stores with wonderful leadership. Unfortunately those are fewer and far between. I too had been around a long time....very long.I too have worked in multiple stores and been a part of many planoramas, even traveling to different states for a few. I have met some wonderful leaders and stay in touch to this day. But what is going on in many stores is going to reflect on the entire company if it is not stopped. My STL said the actual words old and fat when he told us who to target. (his words, not mine)
But my big question about your post is really simple. Spot does have tons of information available to train people. Exactly when does anyone use this information to train with? When does anyone have a 15 minute slot of time to send a team member to access the computer? Most training is slapped together by whoever happens to be working that day, even if they have only been employed a week longer. And of course that is if there is at least one other person on the floor with you. Training is the biggest fail at spot hands down. Its all for show, seldom used. They like to say "you own your training". Great in theory, not so much in reality. Do you do that while you are backing up at the lanes? Working the pallets of truck still on the dock? Responding to guests? Just curious.


----------



## buliSBI (Jan 30, 2019)

Yet another Performance Out Purge


----------



## Noiinteam (Jan 30, 2019)

I performanced myself out, lol. One of my better decisions.


----------



## seasonaldude (Jan 30, 2019)

It's at will employment in retail. Everyone is always on the chopping block. It sucks that's how it is, but that's how it is. Target's coaching, cca, finals, etc. are a courtesy. They don't have to do them. Note, discrimination against people over 40 is illegal, but exceedingly difficult to prove.


----------



## Bosch (Jan 30, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> You're kidding!  Wow.  The STL was probably being dramatic but getting a point across.



That is something that doesn't come out of managers mouth even in jest.. 

And we have a troll in the thread just ignore his ass..


----------



## bikebryan (Jan 30, 2019)

Fluttervale said:


> A union rep would not help.  You can fire someone in a union for failure to perform or insubordination just as easy.  Only difference is that because wages are in the contract you no longer get merit raises and you have to promote the person who applies that has been there the longest.  (Which, by the way, usually means you are promoting the least qualified.)


Not necessarily true.  It depends on how the Master Agreement (read:  contract) between BUE (employees) and management is written.  Also remember that it is up to the membership to approve any agreement.  Don't like seniority written into it?  Don't ratify it.  Not all union rules depend on seniority.


----------



## graffiti (Jan 30, 2019)

seasonaldude said:


> Target's coaching, cca, finals, etc. are a courtesy.


It's less a courtesy and more a legal papertrail.


----------



## NPC (Jan 30, 2019)

Always write shit down. Dates, times, and as specific as you can. A journal isn't proof of shit....however if things ever escalate, it's easier to explain yourself and increase credibility when you have your own papertrail of events.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Jan 31, 2019)

Bosch said:


> That is something that doesn't come out of managers mouth even in jest..
> 
> And we have a troll in the thread just ignore his ass..


I have been called quite a few things in my life. This is a new one! It happened, I stand by it. I quit because of it. It was said in a TL meeting. Later that same week in an impromptu TL huddle on the sales floor, we were also offered a $25 gift card for the first TL to get a hot line call for pushing their team too hard. That situation was addressed by the DTL when she found out.I still stop by here from time to time to see whats going on. Although my 401K is safely invested elsewhere, my pension is still at Target so I still have an interest in what is going on.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Jan 31, 2019)

In every job you should make sure you are never a bottom performer. Make sure you are more positive, energetic, and a harder worker than at least 20 percent of your peers.


----------



## xNightStockerx (Jan 31, 2019)

Why are people "older" on the chopping block? At my store people that are older run circles around these young kids. Most of these kids talk and play too much.


----------



## RedcardReba (Jan 31, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Why are people "older" on the chopping block? At my store people that are older run circles around these young kids. Most of these kids talk and play too much.


I'm older and valued.  I get my fair share of red cards, though...and can lift and do drive up.  Flexibility really matters! I hope I don't overstay.  I would hate to be a drag on team.  I figure my body will let me know!  Lol


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Feb 2, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> In every job you should make sure you are never a bottom performer. Make sure you are more positive, energetic, and a harder worker than at least 20 percent of your peers.


Yep.  There's much to be gained for feeling one did their job well.  Once that feeling goes, forget about it.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Feb 2, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Why are people "older" on the chopping block? At my store people that are older run circles around these young kids. Most of these kids talk and play too much.


I think maybe if the older people stopped using Ben-gay. Or maybe used an unscented version. They wouldn’t have all these problems.


----------



## Bosch (Feb 2, 2019)

NightStocker said:


> Why are people "older" on the chopping block? At my store people that are older run circles around these young kids. Most of these kids talk and play too much.



My store, we are a threat to the very young and stupid management cause we can talk back and explain why their choices are wrong they don't like that. We don't blindly follow their idiotic choices. Thus we have to go.


----------



## Kartman (Feb 2, 2019)

ETLs don't wanna hear anyone's thoughts or ideas but theirs.


----------



## Militantagnostic (Feb 2, 2019)

Humble TL said:


> I think maybe if the older people stopped using Ben-gay. Or maybe used an unscented version. They wouldn’t have all these problems.


----------



## rog the dog (Feb 2, 2019)

Jesus Christ why did this thread get so popular lmao.

There's no conspiracy or unfair purging on, People who were apart of the old op model that can't work the new op model are being replaced, that makes total sense to me. The way they do this is coach you / cca you for whatever they want, as long as its documented and a pattern is created even if it's not 100% accurate, they term you. Super easy.

This isn't immoral in my eyes because I've been working without being given a specific task every single day for awhile now. And even then, My Leader knows if he asks me to do something It's more than likely done by the time I leave, or significant progress has been made for the amount of time I was scheduled. I didn't do anything special and I'm not some retail god, I just paid attention when I was told what to do and asked questions about what I didn't understand, it's that simple.

Maybe I have great leadership and I'm lucky, but as far as I'm concerned, I show up and do my job and feel no threat to my hours or my job security, and I'm not the perfect employee by any means.

In regards to the "Target is getting rid of people a certain age and weight!!" people, ya'll sound nearly as bad as that NRVStrike person or whatever they called themselves. Complete nonsense lmao.


----------



## PJ5 (Feb 3, 2019)

cashguru said:


> It is a good thing that Target is not unionized, as a union rep would up their but everyday.


Target needs to be unionized, the company needs to be kept in check and more protection for employees has been needed for a while now.


----------



## ShortTM (Feb 3, 2019)

KittersOfTarget said:


> They didn't NEED such representation before.  Target was never crappy as a Walmart with phony benefits, etc.  At least Wally world doesn't snarf people's hours out to newbies and tell their long term people there's no budget for hours.



I've applied to Walmart and am considering going there and leaving Target. While pay is a dollar less ($11 instead of $12), I would always have at least 24-32 hours per week instead of the consistent 12 that Target has been giving me. Walmart is also offering full time if we are looking for more than 24 hours.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Feb 3, 2019)

@TallTM

Just remember every company has quirks.  Grass ALWAYS looks greener but, yes, they WILL provide a consistent schedule.  They don't offer the same discount structure and benefit options but at least you would have a reliable schedule and paycheck.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Feb 3, 2019)

It's kind of hard to enjoy benefits when you aren't getting enough hours to be able to afford to use them. Dental is good and all but I literally can't afford to use it.


----------



## KittersOfTarget (Feb 4, 2019)

flow4areasonuno said:


> It's kind of hard to enjoy benefits when you aren't getting enough hours to be able to afford to use them. Dental is good and all but I literally can't afford to use it.


Agree.  IMO it's rather hard to focus on being best one can be for Target when focus is on trying to make ends meet on bills and being able to pay them.

I don't think that's occurred to Target decision makers.  

Being distracted due to insufficient money IS huge.


----------



## pellinore (Feb 5, 2019)

States that have "at-will" employment still have rules that are expected to be followed.
For example: at will businesses in a state are EXPECTED to have a CLEAR DISCIPLINE POLICY. Target does NOT have a clear discipline policy. The discipline policy is supposed to be included in employee handbooks. ( This works well if you are fired for your FIRST offence.) Stores are expected to provide a WARNING before going straight to firing someone. (No matter the infraction.)

Since Target has no discipline policy that can be used for individuals (like me) who were fired without any type of warning.
Previous work performance should be considered as part of a decision for "immediate" dismissal.
Since Target has no discipline policy it is easy to show their "errors" in their handing out discipline. Assuming that a former TM has examples of unfair discipline...well, Target can be the ones to get in trouble.

While Target thinks it is getting away with unfair punishments...they are. It is former TMs who must stand up to Target and then changes will be made because there would be enough problems and OSHA with other groups will start watching Target.
Even if an attorney won't take a case, go for a consultation with an Employment & LAbor Law attorney. They can give you advice you need to move forward with Target....go for an appointment to meet for consultation. Lawyers on the phone don't seem to be interested in "small" employment claims.

Also...if you have any medical reason that you need special accommodations make sure to have a letter in your personnel file OR if you have any mental health issues make sure that you have a note from your doctor to prove that problems exist....so, if you get fired and have documentation it gives an attorney a chance to be able to use those notes if there is an employment issue in the future. (If I had doctors notes about my depression issues) then an attorney can quite possibly use that documentation to show discrimination.

While Target says they are TM oriented they are NOT....you must look out for yourself and certainly don't expect Target to provide any help without individuals who have power. (Attorneys and the Civil Liberties Union.) Target doesn't care and you are only a number...it is sad to say, but it is the truth.

As well, even though Target is not a union store, there are individuals in Unions that can help with employment issues. Finally, you can file with the Civil Liberties Organization and they may be more than happy to help out, if you have a reasonable chance to win.

Just because Target is a national company do not let them intimidate you....especially if you know that you are right. It can't hurt to send a letter to Corporate HR and the Administration offices.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 5, 2019)

Target does have a policy and procedure process that outlines what steps must be taken for different infractions. Poor work performance gets 2 write ups before a final warning then firing. And each write up is a certain length of time to give the tm time to improve before proceeding to the next level write up. 
The policies are there. They just aren’t your business.


----------



## pellinore (Feb 7, 2019)

Sorry, as an employee in an at-will state a company is expected (a nice way of saying required) to have the written policy in the employee handbook.....otherwise there is nothing available for a person to see so that they know in advance what the rules are.....otherwise how is one to know if they are being treated fairly or properly in accordance with the rules of the business.

So, while you seem to know the process this information must be available in a handbook. Trust me, I've looked into this since I was fired and have been turned down for unemployment benefits...I have a hearing tomorrow to have the chance to present this information....and there's no way that target can try to get out of this. I've talked with three lawyers and they all say that this is how it is supposed to work. The legal way, not the target way. Legal laws cannot be challenged by a company that does not have their discipline policy written clearly in the handbook.

Finally, it is my business because if I am to be held to a discipline policy I must know the rules and I must know what the consequences are so that I don't break any rules. It is no different than a school classroom....teacher has the rules and the consequences are clear. IF it is done for children....it should follow that this should follow for adults....handbook....rules....what happens when you break rules....isn't that easy? Too bad this is beyond the scope of target. You see, target and upper level
tms in stores use scare tactics to get TMs to do what they want the TM to do and the TM does it because the TM is either too afraid to challenge the upper level store managers or, TMs just don't know what their rights really are. 

I've seen several times where TMs are threatened with the loss of their job if they won't move to another department (sorry, not acceptable) or when a TM has a schedule change due to the babysitter having a change in their life a TM gets threatened with their job loss because of the one day change which is usually a flip change, not a take me off the schedule change (sorry, not acceptable) and who is the threatened TM supposed to talk to? TM probably doesn't know that the threats are fake and won't call the Integrity Hotline. So what happens with these fake threats? TM gets scared and either does exactly what the store leaders want them to do or the TM quits....and store management is happy.

Maybe this is the kind of situation of ASANTS, but it happened several times in my old store.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Feb 8, 2019)

pellinore said:


> I have a hearing tomorrow


Good Luck!🍀


----------



## Times Up (Feb 8, 2019)

@pellinore   How did your hearing go?  Hoping you prevailed!


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Feb 10, 2019)

Rules and regulations are great if they are applied consistently and equally among all team members.Every single person on this thread knows at least one person who gets away with EVERYTHING at their store. When you are with a company for a length of time, you see things that you question but you keep your mouth shut because you need your job. About 15 years ago they decided that ALL Etls needed to have college degrees. (Previously experience or military could be used instead of degree) In a 3 month period our district lost 15 ETLs. They were all "performanced out". The reasoning on the coachings were staggering. Most of these ETLs  had been high performers, and district resources. Funny thing is they all had no college degree. Coincidence? Maybe but I am not that naive. Target is a business. They have the right to staff how they choose. They do not have the right to discriminate based on age or weight. They need to stop patting themselves on the back and saying they are a great place to work. 
they are no better than Walmart or Meijer. The simply have a different name and logo. They are pretty bare bones on leadership now. So where can they cut $$$ to makeup for the increased wage? Long term team members is one way. They could hire 2 people for what I made in one hour. They also want "moldable" team members. People that they can mold into what they want to fit their model right now. Skill at customer service is lacking. Skill at merchandising is lacking. Skill at simple reasoning is lacking. They have a revolving door of barely talent right now.Thats fine again their choice as long as its not discrimination. But for all of these people, just remember if the model changes so may the team member they want. 

For anyone who gets their knickers in a knot about my phrase the lack of skilled people, I am not saying ALL. But if you are being completely honest you know you have a bunch of people working in your stores right now that couldn't get out of the building if the electronic doors malfunctioned.


----------



## signingminion (Feb 10, 2019)

rog the dog said:


> Jesus Christ why did this thread get so popular lmao.
> 
> There's no conspiracy or unfair purging on, People who were apart of the old op model that can't work the new op model are being replaced, that makes total sense to me. The way they do this is coach you / cca you for whatever they want, as long as its documented and a pattern is created even if it's not 100% accurate, they term you. Super easy.
> 
> ...


It sounds insane til you hear it with your own ears...🤦‍♀️


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 10, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> Rules and regulations are great if they are applied consistently and equally among all team members.Every single person on this thread knows at least one person who gets away with EVERYTHING at their store. When you are with a company for a length of time, you see things that you question but you keep your mouth shut because you need your job. About 15 years ago they decided that ALL Etls needed to have college degrees. (Previously experience or military could be used instead of degree) In a 3 month period our district lost 15 ETLs. They were all "performanced out". The reasoning on the coachings were staggering. Most of these ETLs  had been high performers, and district resources. Funny thing is they all had no college degree. Coincidence? Maybe but I am not that naive. Target is a business. They have the right to staff how they choose. They do not have the right to discriminate based on age or weight. They need to stop patting themselves on the back and saying they are a great place to work.
> they are no better than Walmart or Meijer. The simply have a different name and logo. They are pretty bare bones on leadership now. So where can they cut $$$ to makeup for the increased wage? Long term team members is one way. They could hire 2 people for what I made in one hour. They also want "moldable" team members. People that they can mold into what they want to fit their model right now. Skill at customer service is lacking. Skill at merchandising is lacking. Skill at simple reasoning is lacking. They have a revolving door of barely talent right now.Thats fine again their choice as long as its not discrimination. But for all of these people, just remember if the model changes so may the team member they want.
> 
> For anyone who gets their knickers in a knot about my phrase the lack of skilled people, I am not saying ALL. But if you are being completely honest you know you have a bunch of people working in your stores right now that couldn't get out of the building if the electronic doors malfunctioned.


I was around then. My district at the time worked with those etls to encourage a degree and tuition reimbursement. Those that didn’t were still grandfathered in. Some are still w the company. They’re maxed out in pay cause they can’t promote.


----------



## tellmeaboutatime (Feb 10, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> I was around then. My district at the time worked with those etls to encourage a degree and tuition reimbursement. Those that didn’t were still grandfathered in. Some are still w the company. They’re maxed out in pay cause they can’t promote.


Your district had some integrity. It was brutal in my district.


----------



## pellinore (Feb 14, 2019)

My hearing on Friday went well....I mean, I felt comfortable with what it was that I had to say. It was interesting how the hearing officer asks questions to learn about what happened. I did get the chance to tell the whole story from my point of view without interruption. I am happy with what I was able to say and able to express about how I was fired and that I disagreed with the choice target made and I had explained why I disagreed with targets choice....and with the hearing officer I was able to explain why I thought that my punishment was extreme...I even got a chance to give ideas as to how I could have been disciplined without being fired.

A couple of questions that the officer asked seemed pretty revealing for me, in my eyes, she asked if I had ever had a warning of any sort regarding this issue. The officer also seemed interested in learning that I'd been with target for 12 1/2 years and had only a few issues of being tardy. I was able to tell her that when I'd asked my question (about my work history) and I told her that the HRBP who fired me said that "none of that counts with this situation."

Oh,,,,it was interesting when she confirmed that the issue that led to my firing happened on Monday afternoon and that I was fired the very next day....and the LOD who had taken the guest complaint call was off the next day when I was fired. I don't think that the hearing officer liked learning that.

When target said that the incident had a thorough investigation prior to my dismissal I was able to mention that the team member that I had made my remark to had told me that she has never been questioned about what happened....and I said that as of my last conversation there still had been no communication between management and my witness. Not talking to the TM I had spoken with does not look good in regards to me being fired. Oh, the hearing officer asked me if I had had the opportunity to share my story with those who chose to fire me....my answer was "No."

The two individuals who were the target representatives were the jackass that fired me and the other person was the LOD who took the phone call from the guest. The LOD was the only person who had spoken to both me and the guest. From the store standpoint the HRBP who fired me doesn't seem to be in a good spot regarding this situation.

I didn't come out lily white either....the hearing officer said that what I had said was my issue and mine alone and that I should not have made any remark about another TM. (oops...is "lily white" politically incorrect? or is this a word that can be construed as harassment?) Regarding my statement the TM I was speaking to never should have come to me to ask about how the day was going.

I have not received any correspondence regarding a decision on my hearing and therefore still don't know about unemployment benefits. The hearing officer did not give any indication as to when she would have her answer to the hearing.

While my chances of winning seemed slim before the hearing....my chance of winning seemed to have a bit of a sparkle once hearing the target side and feeling as though target missed the boat on several issues. Don't really know what the outcome will be...but I do feel that I was able to express what happened to me. I feel as though I have been heard and that my words will be taken "under advisement" and used to make the final decision.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 14, 2019)

Bosch said:


> No this is on a scale that we haven't seen before, they are straight up targeting people with the absolute blessings, before it was store by store and actually leader by leader, this is on a company wide scale..
> 
> Everyone document everything cause I have feeling there will be lawsuits over this.



I agree with you. There SHOULD be a class action lawsuit against this company. I have been with them for almost a decade and had no problems until now. They are setting us up to get rid of us for the stupidest shit especially having a team lead who talks both too fast and at a low voice you barely hear him and then he pulls you in the office to give you a final for not breaking down a pallet when the floor is empty., the FDC came late due to bad roads and I only had an hour left to go. Seriously. I come to work everyday and I feel harassed and bullied by my TL and the GM ETL who is an ass kisser to the consumables TL and the STL. The STL knows me forever but that shit don't matter. I cried when I got home. Not because I was sad but because I was mad AF. I get zero appreciation from my TL and when I stayed 2 extra hours to push to fill the floor, I get bitched at why the pallets weren't broken down and left for the next day. It was backstock on those pallets any way. More like half a pallet when you combine both. I am sick of this unethical and inhumane treatment. We're not slaves!


----------



## Overadecade (Feb 14, 2019)

The company is putting pressure on store leaders for these new processes not working correctly, instead of admitting that these processes aren't working for everyone, that not all stores have the same available workforce or are shopped in the same ways, or letting stores adapt to their own business needs in any way.
So basically shit is just rolling down hill.  Those leaders put that pressure on the people under them, and if they can throw those people under the bus, write up or fire a bunch of them, and say THEY were the problem, it will buy them some time and save their ass for a while.  Make themselves look like they're part of the solution.  It's easier to blame someone else.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 14, 2019)

tellmeaboutatime said:


> They also don't want people over a certain age or weight. Those actual words came out of my STLs mouth. Thats when I walked out


Discrimination at the workplace! Also they never train you just schedule you a shift and expect you to do it. Like there is a guy in his 60s who they put to cover a shift unloading our FDC trailer and he was never trained how to use the power jack to make unload easier. And they make all the women and I mean women in their 50s do heavy work while the young boys loaf around doing nothing and never get coached.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 14, 2019)

AmICrazy said:


> The whole modernization thing would never fly with the union, as changing job duties and/or adding to them would require a new contract. Also, many union contracts including the one at my grocery store require the store to schedule part-time employees a minimum of 24 hours or more and scheduling is based on seniority, so newbies are supposed to get the least hours. At my store there are very few non-union employees and all department managers are under a union contract (if they chose to be, as state law doesn't require them to sign a union contract, but they miss out on many benefits if not). Lastly, the only person at my store that writes (coaching, CCA, and so on) anyone up is the store director.


Yup. We need a union. Then there would be no modernization and at least a fairness in hours and promoting people. And probably better reasonings for coaching and CCA for legit reasons. Not because you just dislike someone and you will write them up for petty shit.


----------



## Overadecade (Feb 14, 2019)

The "dedicated business ownership" and modernization expectations have also provided Target a fun little workaround for ADA and FMLA laws, not that they needed more of those.
Not having "set" tasks, and having ownerships with weekly deadlines makes it harder to prove you're being discriminated against for taking time off under FMLA or had a bad day due to an ADA issue, because they're not holding you accountable specifically for one day's work, or one day's attendance.
Specific area ownership and discouraging team work make it easier for them to say they can no longer "reasonably" accommodate someone's disability.
The list goes on.

I have a peer who is afraid they're being forced out because she got shunted to "Style" when she didn't even really want to work there, and now they're implying she's not "on trend" enough for the job.  Which is a fancy way of saying she's older and heavier.
That's also why those middle aged women are unloading trailers and pushing freight while the young men are loafing in Electronics;  the store is discriminating based on age and sex under the guise of "guests see an expert on Electronics as a young male, and Style as a young, cute girl."

And as I've experienced, the lack of any flexibility in the new scheduling demands is forcing out people with disabilities or family members with disabilities (also protected under FMLA,) single mothers, students, and people who need second jobs to survive since Target really doesn't pay enough to support a family at the hourly levels.
So yeah, it's not hard to see that they're focusing on hiring lower ambition, younger employees.


----------



## Joel (Feb 14, 2019)

I’m having a hearing as well in two weeks. They cut my hours, they’re saying that I told them to (not true) so I got benefits denied.There’s favoritism and I have proof, videos, audios, photos and papers. I’m actually thinking of taking this to do it lawsuit. They’re also discriminating too


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Feb 14, 2019)

Haven't read all the posts, probably about half on this thread.  If people are describing things that are really happening - and I'm not doubting people's descriptions - Target is setting themselves up for a raft of lawsuits.  To fire someone based on age or gender is definitely discriminatory.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 14, 2019)

Joel said:


> I’m having a hearing as well in two weeks. They cut my hours, they’re saying that I told them to (not true) so I got benefits denied.There’s favoritism and I have proof, videos, audios, photos and papers. I’m actually thinking of taking this to do it lawsuit. They’re also discriminating too


We all should! That's why my TL when he starts "verbally" coaching he would speak fast and barely audible so that way if I have the recorder on my phone set up in my pocket, it won't be able to record him. He also tries to do this when there are no witnesses around. Tuerday I had a feeling when I was on the floor with a uboat of Salads, that he was going to start but then the Backrom TL came by pushing a vehicle of backstock, so my TL then pretended to talk to himself. I also noticed that when he does coach me he would do it where there are no cameras nearby. I am going to start writing down these instances. I don't know if I should contact my state labor department regarding this. Also OSHA should be called in. Everytime they wax the floor, we are not provided a mask and are working exposed to toxic chemicals.

I should too start recording them incognito.


----------



## commiecorvus (Feb 14, 2019)

@YoNanas My suggestion is that you visit HR and using the very best company speak, explain that you really want to do a better job and there is nothing more important to you than meeting the standards set by your TL.
However, you are not an audio l learner and are having trouble with the way he is presenting his instructions.
You really want to do everything he asks and give Target 100% so it would be great if he could write it down, so you could make sure to cover all the boxes and not forget anything.
After all providing an accommodation for someone with an alternative learning style is reasonable and not asking for much at all.
Also, if he could write down the coachings he has been giving you as well, that would be great as well.
You really want to do the best possible job.

He won't bother you after that.


----------



## NPC (Feb 14, 2019)

I got a nice check from that Chair lawsuit. I look forward to more checks based on how things seem to be going in other stores.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 14, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> @YoNanas My suggestion is that you visit HR and using the very best company speak, explain that you really want to do a better job and there is nothing more important to you than meeting the standards set by your TL.
> However, you are not an audio l learner and are having trouble with the way he is presenting his instructions.
> You really want to do everything he asks and give Target 100% so it would be great if he could write it down, so you could make sure to cover all the boxes and not forget anything.
> After all providing an accommodation for someone with an alternative learning style is reasonable and not asking for much at all.
> ...


Thank you. I will try to go go to HR because honestly I feel like he just keeps targeting me for no valid reason and everything I do to satisfy the direction he gives me, he makes up something else just to make it seem like I'm not adapting to the changes. I fill the floor because guests are shopping and there is nothing to buy and suddenly he doesn't want me to do that. Instead wants me to break down pallet when he has two other people breaking down the fresh pallet and I have to fill the floor. Just because there is bad weather and a truck delay, that is not my fault. He should've had us come at 4am then to push it all out before that day's truck comes. When I'm cleaning the tables because they are empty and don't go right away when he calls to break down pallets, it becomes a problem. At the same time I could get stopped by a guest and it becomes a big deal why I'm not going there when he calls. I try to give him what he wants and then he wants me to do the work of two other people. Then just because I was asking another team member if they can help me break down a pallet and he happened to shop for a frozen Lean Cuisine for lunch, heard me say to the team member that then the pallets are going to stay, he got the impression like I wasn't going to do it. Anyway I did it and I told the other two team members that the other fresh pallet will need to get broken down that we have no other choice. TL is on his lunch, off the clock then he needs to mind his own business. Since when are we no longer able to help eachother? Why are we a "team"? It's not like I was asking a beauty team member to help me break it down. I just don't get his idea of just coaching and expecting a team member to improve when all he does is tell me negative stuff and when I stay 2 hours extra to stock the floor I don't even get a Thank You from him.

 He tells me to QMOS towards the end of my shift. I do that. Then he finds me on a day when the truck came late and stuff was still on a pallet I'm in the ambient room QMOSing since I only had 45 minutes of my shift left, he tells me how I'm wasting time packing up garbage that food donations are garbage and how I spend hours on making garbage pretty, that's why the stuff is qmos because I don't push to the floor instead I spend time cleaning up. Not true! I got extremely upset that I told him Ok, so when I have ten carts of qmos pile up you are okay with that. He got furious and was like, that's not what came out of my mouth. Well, to me it seemed like he wants that when he doesn't give me time to clean up. He needs to realize that on some days there is more outdates than on others and you have to spend time on cleaning up too. Backroom TL when he's done with pulls and when the inbound team is done unloading, he would start collecting pallets, putting them in empty trailer, etc and would bale out the baler or tell someone and would continue to do either empty locations or pulls, etc. Everyone has to spend time on cleaning.

With him, he doesn't take the time to listen to the team. And I wish we could all have chat sessions with the HR and our TLs and ETLs instead of these guys writing us up for no legit reason. 

But I will go to HR. I really don't want to get the boot over something stupid. He's trying to paint a wrong picture of me. There are TLs and TMs alike who see me as someone being in charge of the department when he's not in. This is crazy. Making up their own discipline code. Writing up someone and not even setting terms between the write up how much time you have to improve. When writing us up, he should sit down with us instead of speaking way too fast and whispering in a location without cameras and he should go over and give a list of expectations going forward.


----------



## Yev (Feb 14, 2019)

Overadecade said:


> The company is putting pressure on store leaders for these new processes not working correctly, instead of admitting that these processes aren't working for everyone, that not all stores have the same available workforce or are shopped in the same ways, or letting stores adapt to their own business needs in any way.
> So basically shit is just rolling down hill.  Those leaders put that pressure on the people under them, and if they can throw those people under the bus, write up or fire a bunch of them, and say THEY were the problem, it will buy them some time and save their ass for a while.  Make themselves look like they're part of the solution.  It's easier to blame someone else.


finger pointing stl was made to "resign" earlier this year so the dtl could put in a new young stl to go by the book and purge the rest of the store. 3 tls already quit with no notice. who gets the blame when everyone starts to realize that target is a disposable employer? i started looking for another job as soon as my etl cornered me looking to pass the blame. thank god i found something quick. best wishes to the lifers holding on until they collect social security.


----------



## YoNanas (Feb 14, 2019)

Defamation of character, slander, libel


----------



## CartinalCopia (Feb 28, 2019)

for this opinion that all we have to do is work hard to stay...
why are some disabled workers getting accommodation, but not me?  
When the processes changed and I had to backstock, I asked TLs, ETL, and a backroom TM to teach me.  Know what they did?  Took a zebra, scanned the item, the location, and said, 'Done.'  Now, year + later, I'm getting in hot water because I don't know ****.  Right, if I just worked harder, I'd magically know how to do these processes I was never trained in and repeatedly asked for detailed help in.  Backstocking isn't the only issue.   Oh, communicate with my leaders?  I have been.  The main TL downplays everything, ignores it, hopes it goes away.  Won't pass on info or anything.  My only shot is to keep talking to HR and start jumping right to the ETL for any sort of help.  Things may be perfect in some of your parts of the world, but there is a systematic change, and not for the moral or better, for many of us.  And it's not something we can just 'pull ourselves up by our bootstraps' to change, either.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Feb 28, 2019)

If you can’t figure out how to backstock after being shown to scan item, scan shelf.....this job isn’t for you. Most of what we do is simple basic work. Doesn’t take much of a brain. Sure doesn’t require a hs degree.


----------



## PackAndCry (Feb 28, 2019)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> If you can’t figure out how to backstock after being shown to scan item, scan shelf.....this job isn’t for you. Most of what we do is simple basic work. Doesn’t take much of a brain. Sure doesn’t require a hs degree.


Casepack shelves vs open stock? Not putting similar items in the same waco?  Fill groups?

People being told "scan item, scan shelf" is why BRLA has taken a nosedive unless you cheat, which most stores seem to now.


----------



## pellinore (Mar 1, 2019)

I got my decision from the hearing officer regarding my unemployment benefits. The decision was not in my favor.
The hearing officer said that the firing was justified.....because the zero tolerance policies (violence & harassment) are clearly written  and the rules are there and I broke the rule.
In the decision the comments directed to me for my comment was:  It is improper to talk about TMs about other TMs. Also, the remark I made should never have been made in the first place.....because it is unacceptable to talk about TMs and the issue I had about my GSTL was my issue alone and should not have been said.

So, my appeal process for my unemployment benefits is over. At least, I feel good about my hearing and what I had to say. While I would rather have a different decision there is nothing more that I can do.

Sorry that it took so long to get back on the decision, but I just got the answer yesterday.


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Mar 3, 2019)

Bosch said:


> No this is on a scale that we haven't seen before, they are straight up targeting people with the absolute blessings, before it was store by store and actually leader by leader, this is on a company wide scale..
> 
> Everyone document everything cause I have feeling there will be lawsuits over this.


 
I know of one pending in my district regarding a TM who requested accommodations for a new disability and got cut back from 20 hours/week to 3-6/week.  It wasn't someone who wasn't willing to change, but someone whose life changes brought about changes in the way he could do his job.  He documented _everything_ and still is.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 5, 2019)

pellinore said:


> I got my decision from the hearing officer regarding my unemployment benefits. The decision was not in my favor.
> The hearing officer said that the firing was justified.....because the zero tolerance policies (violence & harassment) are clearly written  and the rules are there and I broke the rule.
> In the decision the comments directed to me for my comment was:  It is improper to talk about TMs about other TMs. Also, the remark I made should never have been made in the first place.....because it is unacceptable to talk about TMs and the issue I had about my GSTL was my issue alone and should not have been said.
> 
> ...



You at least know someone looked at it and said it was cool. Sometimes that is all we want, just someone to check it was fair.


----------



## MOPlz (May 24, 2020)

It's 2020 now and I'm being told by so many that Target has pushed them out....all the older team members. Who knows though.


----------



## Planosss enraged (May 24, 2020)

MOPlz said:


> It's 2020 now and I'm being told by so many that Target has pushed them out....all the older team members. Who knows though.


Why don’t they push out these old ass people at the top though, like Mike snachzelpoop, or the other disgusting boomers.


----------



## Mikuhl (May 24, 2020)

MOPlz said:


> It's 2020 now and I'm being told by so many that Target has pushed them out....all the older team members. Who knows though.


We have an older guy who struggles to bend over, so he literally cannot do half the things we need to do. At what point can you not use your "im old" card to keep your job.


----------



## Cinnamon2005 (May 24, 2020)

MOPlz said:


> It's 2020 now and I'm being told by so many that Target has pushed them out....all the older team members. Who knows though.


It is happening all across my district. I am on the hit list & in all honesty, if they had someone to take my place, I would be gone. I can outwork nearly every single person in my store; before we got a bunch of 20 something SD & ETL'S who hire 20 something TL'S, I was considered a "go to" TL. I have been with this company  since it was Dayton Hudson Corp.  I have been in my store for well over a decade. Just based on my store's current hiring practices, I can safely say that age discrimination is absolutely happening.  Unfortunately, age discrimination is very difficult to prove. My district wants young, fresh out of college & fully indoctrinated. Several of the ETL'S in my building had never actually worked before getting hired as an ETL. They haven't got a clue; but they have a college degree.


----------



## gsa4lyfe (May 26, 2020)

Mikuhl said:


> We have an older guy who struggles to bend over, so he literally cannot do half the things we need to do. At what point can you not use your "im old" card to keep your job.


You offer him a job he can do, cashier, hr, closer that zones or somethings. You have to offer a reasonable accommodation.


----------

